# Find Your New Name!!



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

i saw this on another forum and thought it was fun:

Follow the instructions to find your new name. The following is an excerpt from a children's book, "Captain Underpants and the Perilous Plot of Professor Poopypants" by Dave Pilkey. The evil Professor forces everyone to assume new names...

I'm : slimy waffle head, what are you?

Use the third letter of your first name to determine your new first name:

a = poopsie
b = lumpy
c = buttercup
d = gidget
e = crusty
f = greasy
g = fluffy
h = cheeseball
i = chim-chim
j = stinky
k = flunky
l = boobie
m = pinky
n = zippy
o = goober
p = doofus
q = slimy
r = loopy
s = snotty
t = tootie
u = dorkey
v = squeezit
w = oprah
x = skipper
y = dinky 
z = zsa-zsa 
Use the second letter of your last name to determine the first half of your new last name:

a = apple
b = toilet
c = giggle
d = burger
e = girdle
f = barf
g = lizard 
h = waffle
i = cootie
j = monkey
k = potty
l = liver
m = banana
n = rhino 
o = bubble
p = hamster
q = toad
r = gizzard
s = pizza
t = gerbil
u = chicken
v = pickle
w = chuckle
x = tofu
y = gorilla
z = stinker 
Use the fourth letter of your last name to determine the second half of your new last name:

a = head
b = mouth
c = face
d = nose
e = tush
f = breath
g = pants
h = shorts
i = lips
j = honker
k = butt
l = brain
m = tushie
n = chunks
o = hiney 
p = biscuits
q = toes
r = buns
s = fanny
t = sniffer
u = sprinkles
v = kisser
w = squirt
x = humperdinck
y = brains
z = juice


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm Crusty Chicken Nose!


----------



## gejj (Jun 10, 2005)

HI, My Name Is,
Goober Bubble Buns


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

Pinky Bubblesniffer


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm:

Zippy gizzardfanny


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Dorkey Cootiemouth. Thats Mr. Dorkey cootiemouth


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Loopy Cootieface :lol :lol :lol It doesn't take much to amuse me.


----------



## malcman (Jun 24, 2005)

girdle cheeseball hiney :lol


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

Squeezit Liverbuns.
I am gonna be so popular now.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Tootie Cootiemouth


----------



## CodeWeasel (Aug 11, 2005)

Hello, my name is Boobie Gizzard Fanny


----------



## brownkeys (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm loopy Girdle tush!


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Heck yes, I'm Crusty Apple Pants!


----------



## Fallen_Dark_Angel (Aug 18, 2005)

buttercup apple sprinkles


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_I'm Zippy BubbleBrain!_


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Tootie Cootie Head

I might just have it legally changed to that.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Crusty Apple Brain! I thought no one would notice!!!


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

Zippy Applechunks


----------



## lyn01 (Apr 8, 2004)

Well Hello There! I'm Zippy Girdlesniffer! :lol


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

Cheeseball Girdlefanny. Great. :fall


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Poopsie Liverlips .. disgusting! :fall


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Lumpy Bubble Lips... :con


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Squeezite Cootietush


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

lumpy bubble lips :lol (noone happy i got the same as you! :stu )


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

'Tis I, Crusty Applebiscuits


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Buttercup chicken brain


----------



## Vicky (Jan 14, 2004)

Buttercup Burgerhead :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lumpy Girdle tush!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cheeseball Girdle tush!


----------



## HopeFloats (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm Zippy Chicken Biscuits


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I am Gidget LiverSniffer!


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Chim-chim Bubble Butt. :wtf


----------



## Frankie Mac (Aug 29, 2004)

Loopy Bubblechunks.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Hello, my new name is now
Poopsie Gizzard Tush :lol :lol


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

My name is Poopsie Bubblesniffer.


----------



## Hannah (Oct 2, 2005)

Buttercup Gigglehead


----------



## radudeATL (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm Pinky Rhino tush!


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

Chim-Chim Bananasniffer


----------



## cube (Jul 8, 2004)

From this day forth, I shall be called *Crusty Gizzardfanny*


----------



## Emma (Sep 17, 2005)

Pinky BubbleChunks ... :um


----------



## GIJOE290 (Nov 8, 2004)

You can call me "Squeezit Bubble-Sniffer". :b :lol

That was fun. Thanks for posting it!!


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

Loopy Appleface. Yup, that should get me lots of dates. :lol I do love apples.


----------



## fantasy (Oct 30, 2005)

Pinky Girdletushie! 

Um.. I think I'll stick with the name I've already got, tho Pinky is kinda funny


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

Poopsie Applelips :lol


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm crusty applenose


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

After I did my name, I checked out a few famous people's names and its pretty funny:
George Bush= Goober Chickenshorts
Oprah Winfrey= Loopy Cootiebreath
Tom Cruise= Pinky Gizzardlips
Martha Stewart= Loopy Gerbilsquirt


----------



## PeekABoo (Oct 23, 2004)

My current new name is Dinky Applenose

But my married name was Dinky Girdlebrain... I prefer the current. :lol


----------



## lostsockmonkey (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm Chim-chim Liversniffer. Eww!


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

Crusty Bubble Butt


----------



## iheartcalc (Nov 20, 2005)

Poopsie Bubblehonker :um


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm not sure I like being Dorkey Rhinotush.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Loopy Applehead.

Any other Appleheads in town? Call me up.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Miss Gidget Girdle - Tushie!!


----------



## tired_tool (Sep 6, 2005)

Poopsie Pizzapants


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Squeezit Chickenbrains


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

Loopy AppleSniffer!


----------



## kennybenny (May 8, 2005)

Zippy Girdlechunks


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

They call me MS. Zippy Banana-Chunks! 

I'm not sure which is funnier, the names that come up or picturing people of all ages doing this. :lol


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

*Yes, it is I, Poopsie Bubble-Biscuit.*

uhh... any other Bubble-Biscuits out there?


----------



## nairam (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm Poopsie Girdle Nose..


----------



## thatwasny (May 4, 2006)

Cheeseball Cootie-Brain


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

I'm Snotty Pizza-Head

Yum.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

_Snotty Bubbletush_

:um


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi my name is Gidget Applehead


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Chim-Chim Applelips


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Zippy Girdle Chunks. 

It's catchy. I could get used to that.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Boobie Applehead :lol


----------



## [insert_name_here] (May 26, 2006)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> Zippy Girdle Chunks.
> 
> It's catchy. I could get used to that.


Hey Zippy... Nice to meet you. I'm your long lost cousin, Snotty Girdle Chunks (that's like SO a band name right there) :lol


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Chim-chim Girdle Tush.

This is so funny!!!


----------



## enith1750 (Apr 23, 2006)

Tootie Applebrain


----------



## Catarina (May 3, 2006)

Tootie Gizzardlips


----------



## Partofme (May 23, 2004)

Fun! 

Tootie LiverLips


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

crusty cootie pants :lol


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Tootie CootieCootie

:um


----------



## R0b (Jun 25, 2006)

lumpy cootie sniffer :mum :lol


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

Chim-Chim Girdlefanny


----------



## distrACTION (Feb 11, 2004)

Loopy Applesprinkles...


----------



## bronco028 (Apr 24, 2006)

Lumpy Girdletush :cig


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Loopy PickleChunks.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

Boobie Bubblebrain!(gotta love it!)


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Boobie.. Bubble.. Kisser... No I'm not, I swear it!!!


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Gidget Cootiepants


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Boobie Bananasniffer. Am I the only one perverted enough to read the sexual connotations in that? :lol

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## aboveandbelow (Jan 16, 2007)

TOOTIE COOTIEPANTS


----------



## replica (Dec 22, 2006)

Crusty Applesniffer


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Dorkey Applebrain. ohhhk.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

Zippy Wafflechunks


----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2007)

Greasy Chicken-Buns


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Crusty CootieHead


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

loopy apple head??????


----------



## Supalady05 (Nov 11, 2005)

Greasy GirdlePants.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

Tootie BubbleSniffer


----------

